# Kershaw knives (!?)



## PJD (Feb 26, 2006)

I was in need of a new pocket knife, so I picked up a Kershaw at my local Wally World. I forget the model number (I'm at work, and we can't carry knives at work...so it's not with me right now), but it's only got about a 2.5" blade, it's a side lock, and it has "assisted opening" (...just a slight push from my index finger makes the blade pop open). It's a pretty neat little knife, and for the price (abut $25.00) I'm pretty happy with it. I didn't really have the funds on hand to purchase a Sebenza or any of the other high quality knives that are talked about here, so I got what I could for now. My question is, is Kershaw a fairly good quality knife for the $$? Does the steel they use hold an edge fairly well, or did I spend my money on junk? I'd read the comments on Gerber knives...that, coupled with the negative experiences I've had with Gerbers; so I stayed away from them. In a nutshell, how does Kershaw stack up against other "budget" knives? I kept the receipt, so if the general concensus is that I could do better for the money, I can take it back. Any input is appreciated! Thanx in advance...

PJD


----------



## Sigman (Feb 26, 2006)

Well I'm certainly not a "knife guru" - but feel like I know a lesser quality one than not...I've always been satisified with the Kershaws that I owned.


----------



## NeonLights (Feb 26, 2006)

I've got several knives made by Kershaw: Scallion, Chive, Vapor and Boa, and they are very good knives for the money. I have better knives, but I'm very happy with the Kershaw knives I have. They come very sharp out of the box, and hold their edge very well. Many of their knives are some of the best values in under $50 knives I've found.

-Keith


----------



## chevrofreak (Feb 26, 2006)

My Kershaw Vapor II that I paid $25 for at Walmart has been a great knife. The steel used isnt as hard, but for that price its expected. The titanium bushings between the blade and frame make it very smooth once broken in.


----------



## PJD (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanx for the replies! I'll definitely be keeping the Kershaw!

PJD


----------



## ACMarina (Feb 26, 2006)

Kershaw>Gerber ANY DAY. My dad owns one nice dressy knife, a Black Chive from Mr.Onion. It's really sweet. I don't have one anymore because I'm a little bit free with my $$, so I have the Benchmade version  It's a bi-product from being on here, I guess


----------



## PJD (Feb 26, 2006)

...home from work now and checked the model: it's a "brushed" silver color Chive 1600. The operation of it is VERY smooth! I'm quite pleased with it!

PJD


----------



## Starshiptrupr (Feb 26, 2006)

I only have a chive and a leek by Kershaw but they've been great for the $$ IMO too. I've never had to sharpen either, and the only problem is that I broke the safety on the chive. (I just haven't gotten around to getting the parts.)


----------



## ghostrider (Feb 26, 2006)

I’ve only owned and used one model of Kershaw myself (Whirlwind). While I like the knife, I wouldn’t go back. That’s because I think I’ve found a better deal. That said, I still am fond of Kershaw’s. I don’t know what the performance is in their knives with lesser steel (420 series, or AUS-6)since I‘ve never used them, but I do have faith in Kershaw’s ability to get excellent performance out of a given steel. The Whirlwind has 440A, and I was surprised to learn that it is supposedly a “lesser” steel than some of my other knives. Even though it isn’t as high a grade steel as them, it still seemed to better take, and hold an edge. I also think Kershaw does a good job in production. IMHO, they are quality built knives. When you add in the “Wow Factor” of Speedsafe technology, they become a fun knife to own, that are of good manufacture. I don’t necessarily think they are the best “bang for the buck” out there, but that does not mean they aren’t in that category, or that there is better.

OBTW: Want a really good EDC knife for $25 USD, check out the Crossbill. Awesome utility.


----------



## Yooper (Feb 26, 2006)

My current favorite every day carry knife is a Kershaw Leek. I have three, a satin stainless, a rainbow, and a black one. The rainbow is too shiny and the black shows fingerprints too easily. The satin stainless is juust right.

On the weekends I carry a Kershaw Blur often. I'm happy with it.


----------



## tracker870 (Feb 27, 2006)

I have a couple of Kershaw knives. Excellent quality.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 27, 2006)

I've had a Chive for a couple years now. It also was one of the $25 ones from WalMart. I like its small size and pocketability. Just remember to keep it locked cause it can open up pretty easily. They're sharp little suckers when new. Careful you don't get bitten.

Geoff


----------



## Rob M (Mar 1, 2006)

I've got a Kershaw Starkey Ridge with ATS34 blade and titanium handles, and I think it is superb... Looks great, nicely designed, well made and functions well too.


----------



## daloosh (Mar 1, 2006)

Kershaws are good value for the money. I have a few Leeks, and a Chive and Boa and a Blur. All smooth and reliable. Once in awhile I'll abandon my EDC Sebenza or Strider and carry a SS Leek. Nice flat compact form, easy opening, framelock, what's not to like!!??

daloosh


----------



## tonyd (Mar 1, 2006)

Actually great knives. Kershaw has partnered with several US makers notably Ken Onion. A great chef knife is the Ken Onion multitasker. Kershaw also owns Fiskers, which owns Gerber and several other knife manufacturers, they are one of the old world Seki Japan samurai sword manufacturers, although have several operations in the US.

For the record the Gerber Paul knife was a great knife, and the design has been taken over by Lone Wolf knife.


----------



## Lips (Mar 1, 2006)

Ken Onion Kershaw Blurr (Red with black grip inserts) around $59, awesome knife... ebay has then at resonable prices...


----------



## bjn70 (Mar 1, 2006)

Kershaw is a good brand, although lower priced than other brands such as SOG, Spyderco, Benchmade and Cold Steel. I've been interested in getting a Leek for EDC and I notice that in it they use a lower hardness steel than what some of the other brands use, but OTOH they are much cheaper. There is an advantage of using a lower hardness steel in that it is more durable, meaning you can pry with it a bit more before it chips or breaks. Also it is easier to sharpen.


----------



## thesurefire (Mar 1, 2006)

Kershaw is good vaule for the money. Cheap, tough, good looking, sharp, what more could you want for your money?


----------



## mahoney (Mar 2, 2006)

In my experience so far, Kershaw has splendid lifetime warranty service. I once sent in a knife that I had worn out, literally sharpened down to a nub, and asked what it would cost to get a new blade put in. They sent back a new knife of the same model at no charge, even though there wasn't a problem with the knife, I just managed to use it up. 

The blade steel will take a keen edge, but not hold it all that long. It sharpens fairly easy though.


----------



## Mi6 (Mar 2, 2006)

PJD look this Kershaw beauty.

Its not $$ knife, but is really nice.
http://img132.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kershawbumpg100vb.jpg


----------



## sadkomodo (Mar 18, 2006)

Own several Kershaw knives(Chive, Amphibian, Secret Agent). Never had any problems with them. The beauty of living in the Portland area is that there are at least a half a dozen knife companies here-Leatherman, Gerber, Al Mar, Benchmade, Kershaw-but Kershaw is the only company to open its doors every winter(late Nov-early Dec) to the public to sell there overstocks at great discounts.


----------



## Lips (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## bubbacatfish (Mar 18, 2006)

Check out Chesapeake Knife & Tool, they are the exclusive dealers of the Random Leek. Maybe not the cheapest Kershaw around but with a black coated S30V Wharcliffe style blade it's got my vote for best looking of all the Onion Kershaws. Quite the cutter too. www.ckandt.com


----------

